# Ajuda numa pen-drive usb (RESOLVIDO)

## r444

Olá ppl,

Comprei uma pen-drive usb e estou dificuldades para a instalar e configurar.

Alguém me pode dar umas dicas?

Aqui vão uns dados do meu sistema:

dmesg | grep usb:

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver
```

fstab:

```
/dev/usb      /mnt/pen   usbfs      noauto,users      0 0
```

lspci | grep USB

```
0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

```

Quando faço o mount do /dev/usb aparecem 5 pastas: 001 002 .... e uma file devices:

```
T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.3

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480 MxCh= 8

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=01 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.7

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=256ms
```

Alguém me pode ajudar neste problema?

THX

r444Last edited by r444 on Tue Jan 25, 2005 6:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dafaca

O seu fstab deveria ser:

```
/dev/usb      /mnt/pen   vfat      noauto,users      0 0
```

no lugar de:

```
/dev/usb      /mnt/pen   usbfs      noauto,users      0 0
```

Como root, veja quais dispositivos USB estão conectados digitando:

```
#lsusb
```

Se não tem o lsusb instale-o:

```
#emerge usbutils
```

Verifique também se seu kernel tem suporte a SCSI generic, e USB Mass Storage:

Device Drivers --> SCSI device support --> SCSI generic support

Device Drivers --> USB support --> USB Mass Storage

----------

## r444

Já tenho o usbutils instalado.

No lsusb tenho:

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
```

O que é que deve faltar?

r444

----------

## dafaca

Se você colocou o seu pen-drive numa porta USB, ele deverá mostrar em qual está e outras informações sobre o dispositivo. Por exemplo, o meu fica assim:

```

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0ea0:6828 Ours Technology, Inc.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

Isto é só pra você se certificar que o seu pen-drive está realmente conectado. O que importa mesmo é o seu fstab e as outras questões sobre o kernel.

----------

## r444

ok essa parte já está, THX dafaca, tenho no lsubs

```
Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2168 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
```

O problema está relacionado agora com as permissions:

Quando faço cp ficheiro.txt /mnt/pen tenho

```
cp: cannot create regular file '/mnt/pen/ficheiro.txt' : Permission denied
```

Já tentei chmod 777 /mnt/pen mas nada   :Confused: 

R444

----------

## fernandotcl

Tente colocar umask=022 nas opções da entrada no fstab.

----------

## r444

Não consegui  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Com o fstab (abaixo) obtenho a seguinte mensagem:

```
mount: /dev/usb is not a block device

```

o meu fstab

/etc/fstab: static file system information.

```

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 1

/dev/sda3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 0

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/hda      /mnt/dvdrw   iso9660      noauto,rw,users      0 0

/dev/hdb      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,users      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto,users      0 0

/dev/usb      /mnt/pen   vfat      noauto,umask=022,users   0 0

#none         /proc/bus/usb   usbfs      defaults      0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0
```

R444

----------

## dafaca

Não seria um /dev/sdX no lugar de  /dev/usb ??

Já que o seu hd é o /dev/sda talvez o seu pen-drive seja um /dev/sdb. Veja no seu /dev quais dispositivos SCSI (sdX) estão disponíveis e teste-os.

----------

## r444

Só tenho sd , sda, sda1,sda2,sda3 não existen nenhum sdb  :Sad: 

No sd tenho 4 dispositivo com nomes estranhos c0b0t0u0,  c0b0t0u0p1....c0b0t0u0p3 ???

Mas parece-me estranho que detecte o pen mas não consiga fazer um mount ??

r444

----------

## dafaca

Ok, faça o seguinte: 

* Conecta o seu pen-drive numa porta usb.

* Como root faça um dmesg:

```
#dmesg | tail -n 25
```

Atente para as menssagens referente ao seu pen-drive, nelas encontrará qual dispositivo reservado para o seu pen drive.

----------

## fernandotcl

Como root você consegue ler? Se sim, tente umask=0 (não 022).

----------

## r444

Ok fernandotcl já mudei o fstab umask=0

dafaca o dmesg | tail -n 25

```
[<c02a0bcc>] scsi_add_lun+0x2ce/0x378

 [<c02a0d53>] scsi_probe_and_add_lun+0xdd/0x1ce

 [<c02a14fd>] scsi_scan_target+0xb4/0x131

 [<c02a15f8>] scsi_scan_channel+0x7e/0x91

 [<c02a16d6>] scsi_scan_host_selected+0xcb/0xd5

 [<c02a170f>] scsi_scan_host+0x2f/0x33

 [<c02e25a6>] storage_probe+0x15d/0x1af

 [<c02c809e>] usb_probe_interface+0x68/0x75

 [<c02740ee>] bus_match+0x3f/0x6a

 [<c027415a>] device_attach+0x41/0x91

 [<c021a781>] kobject_get+0x1a/0x24

 [<c02743f4>] bus_add_device+0x5c/0xad

 [<c0273340>] device_add+0xa1/0x122

 [<c02cef9b>] usb_set_configuration+0x2f2/0x453

 [<c02ca3c5>] usb_new_device+0xb4/0x16d

 [<c02cb076>] hub_port_connect_change+0x20b/0x3e5

 [<c02cb4a6>] hub_events+0x256/0x37f

 [<c02cb604>] hub_thread+0x35/0x110

 [<c011b4a6>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x57

 [<c0104fd2>] ret_from_fork+0x6/0x14

 [<c011b4a6>] autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x57

 [<c02cb5cf>] hub_thread+0x0/0x110

 [<c010328d>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3
```

Mas continua o mesmo problema (tanto o root como um user qualquer):

```
mount /mnt/pen
```

```
mount: /dev/usb is not a block device 
```

----------

## dafaca

```
...

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi2, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 3
```

Observe que o kernel reservou o dispositivo sdb pro pen-drive.

Se você tem um kernel compilado para suporte a Generic SCSI  e USB Mass Storage, não tem porque dar erro. Já tentou isto:

```
#mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/pen
```

----------

## r444

OK dafaca, Obrigado já está resolvido  :Smile: 

----------

## dafaca

 *r444 wrote:*   

> OK dafaca, Obrigado já está resolvido 

 

Disponha!   :Wink: 

----------

## xef

Agora é a minha vez, como já existia este topic aproveito para postar aqui o meu problema. Comprei ontem uma pen usb com leitor de mp3 incorporado (mto baradinha  :Laughing: ) que no manual afirmam ser compativel com linux a partir de 2.4.2.

Quando a ligo tenho um problema estranho no meu dmesg

```
Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi724, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi724, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 112

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...<6>usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 112

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 113

scsi725 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host725/bus0/target0/lun0:SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 6

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 6

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 7

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 1

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 1

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 2

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 2

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 3

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 3

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 4

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 4

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 5

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 5

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 6

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 6

SCSI error : <725 0 0 0> return code = 0x70000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 7

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 7

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi725, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi725, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 113

hub 2-0:1.0: port 2 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling...<6>usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 113

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 114

scsi726 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model:                   Rev:     

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 1019617 512-byte hdwr sectors (522 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sda : sense not available. 

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda : READ CAPACITY failed.

sda : status=0, message=00, host=7, driver=00 

sda : sense not available. 

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host726/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

 /dev/scsi/host726/bus0/target0/lun0:<3>Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0

 unable to read partition table

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi726, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi726, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

USB Mass Storage device found at 114

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 114
```

Fica constantemente a reiniciar a ligação à pen ou então a propria pen (no lcd tambem aparece uma mensagem de "startin")... Já alguem teve um problema parecido? Assim nem seqer posso pensar em formatar a pen, como já vi por aí alguem dizer que era preciso fazer em alguns casos.

----------

## xef

Problema resolvido, aparentemente há um bug que impede certas versões do kernel de funcionar com alguns dispositivos USB, um upgrade do kernel para 2.6.11 resolveu o problema  :Smile: 

----------

## marceloic03

Primeiro vc tem que ver em qual sd ele irá ser instalado, como por exemplo sdb1.

Para vc ver em que ele irá se instalar, vc vai no terminal com o superusuário, deixa o pen desconectado e da o commando:

 tail -f /var/log/messages

Então estara mostrando os log da máquina, então espera uns dez segundos e conecta o Pen, vc vai ver que ele começara a montar seu Pen, então quase nas últimas linhas irá mostrar em qual sd ele estará.

Quando vc souber em qual sd ele se conectou, vc apertara Crtl+c, e irá digitar o commando:

 mount /dev/sd(o qual seu pen conectou) /mnt/

Exexplo:

 mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/

Seu pen estara conectado

Va em uma pasta qualquer no ambiente grafico, e va na barra em Arquivo, depois Abrir Localização...

e digite

/mnt/

Vc irá ver seu pen drive abrir

Flw, boa sorte.

----------

